# Help with terrace garden



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Just been surfing and not really found anything definitive.

I would like to create a "garden" space on the terrace of my flay. 6m square.

I have a pretty good idea of what I want:

* A framework of wood to create the roof - simple post and beam.
* some sort of moving / sliding roof shade probably in sail type material
* no glass
* provision to cover the roof with vines or creepers of some sort in addition to the shade
* advice on what to plant that will grow quickly and cover the roof area.

Any help welcome.


----------

